

Tesla P85D – 3,5s acceleration and autopilot demo - mariuszz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgTDQGGigjc

======
PhantomGremlin
No comments? The video is only 93 second long, so it's easy to watch.

The car does 0-60 in 3.6 seconds with 3 people on board. That's impressive.

I'd think owning a Tesla would be an "aspirational goal" here on HN. I know
that if I were in a startup and got a 7-figure exit from being acquired or
acqui-hired, this car would be high on my list of toys to buy.

